# swollen lymph node



## strmis

Hi
My question is, my lymph node (inguinal) is swollen. It feels like a pea-sized nodule on my left side, right around where the crease is on your inner thigh (near the femoral artery). It is tender when I press it and moves under my finger. I am due for a gyn appt, so I'll have to ask when I go in, but in the meantime, any info anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## Kharen

If I'm correctly understanding where you're experiencing the sensation, they answer may be that your are ovulating from your left ovary. I recall reading about this in TCOYF. The author says you can often feel a swelling in the lymph node (in about the place you're describing) during ovulation, and the swelling will occur on the side on which ovulation is occuring. Neat stuff!

I have noticed some minor swelling around O before, but it never felt sore. If it becomes uncomfortable, definitely bring it to your doc's attention. But if it's ovulation-related, it will should resolved on its own once you've O'ed.

Do you know where you are in your cycle?


----------



## strmis

hi Kharen

i'm on day 15 of my cycle. i noticed it day 9 and my pre-o days vary. in my last cycle i was 18 days til ovulation, before that anywhere between 20-30. but, it could be that my pre-o days are getting shorter?? so, yes, its possible that ovulation is approaching. have you ever felt this?


----------



## Kharen

Yeah, it sounds like it's very possible for you. I'll take a look at TCOYF to see what it says and let you know.

I have experienced it, but I actually went *looking* for the enlarged node around O time to see if I could find it. In fact, I just now felt for it (I'm gearing up to O in about two days), and I found that my right node is bigger than my left. This provides some corroborating evidence, combined with the pinchy cramps I felt on my right yesterday, that my right ovary contributed an egg to the party this month.







It doesn't ache, although lymph nodes always seem to be more tender/sore if you touch them frequently.

I'll let you know what I find in TCOYF.

Have a good night!
K


----------



## strmis

Kharen,
Hi! I've been out of town and on the run and just saw this..

Thanks for the info on good ol' TCYOF. Everything you say sounds familiar, I own the book and have read thru it, but I let a friend borrow it. So, kudos to you for helping me remember, that way I'm not freakin out.
We must've been around O at the same time. I can't quite pinpoint mine, I have the "dotted" line on my chart so its questionable, but in anycase the lymph node has definately shrank in size. I must've o'd sometime already. The past couple days I've had a "EW"-ish CM... like, its slippery, kind of a hybrid between EW and sticky... but not quite creamy, so I don't know how fertile this is, but ... my temps have been up for a couple days, so...








That means I o'd early (according to my chart). Have you, or do you know anyone with PP cycles that are shorter or different than before??

Sorry for the questions!!! my last 2 charts have been different from the previous after my baby came.

Thanks again!! I really appreciate it. Happy late Easter


----------



## because

The only time I've noticed swollen nodes (aside from illness) was when I've been very newly pregnant. My armpit nodes were swollen as one of my first signs with DD and my groin nodes were swollen as one of my first signs with DS.


----------



## Leylla

Ahhhh, I am a early pregnant node sweller as well...

W/ 1 and 3 I had the neck and groin lumps from heck!

W/ the one I lost it was neck and armpit lumps....

Steph


----------



## fischme

Hi, I am 17 weeks pregnant and I have been breaking out with this pregnancy quite often all over my body. About a month ago, I had 2 pimples near my left groin lymph nodes. I popped one and days later the area was swollen badly. My OB/GYN looked at it about a week after the node was swollen and said she thought it'd go away in a few weeks. Well, it's been a month and the node is not as swollen but definitely still swollen. Has anyone who experienced swollen groin lymph nodes (also while pregnant) had them swollen for a while (month or longer)? I go back to my doctor in a few days and have a feeling she may refer me to another doctor. Any ideas/suggestions related to a similar experience? Thanks so much!


----------



## GabrielsWifey09

I get the swollen lymph node when I am ovulating.


----------



## abrownga

Is the bump slightly red with no head (like a pimple)?

If so it could be two things:

1.) Infected hair, from shaving the bikini area. You could have shaved the area a month ago and now the hair is finaly starting to get infected.

2.)The Bartholin glands are located at the entrance to a woman's vagina, one on each side. They are small and cannot be seen or felt when they are normal. Their function is to secrete fluid onto the mucosal (inner) surface of the labia-the liplike skin surrounding the vagina.

Problems with the Bartholin glands include cysts, which are relatively painless enlargements of the gland, and abscesses(which may not show immidaitley), which are infections of the gland. Typically only 1 of the 2 glands is affected.

A Bartholin cyst causes swelling of the labia on one side, near the entrance to the vagina. The cyst is usually not very painful, and significant pain suggests that an abscess has developed. However, large cysts may be painful simply by virtue of their size.

I would check with dr. just to be sure though.


----------



## HadhratKhadija

Hi,

I have been getting swollen groin lymph nodes for years. I suppose if it was cancer I would have been dead by now! Right?









I have been off the pill since September 2008, and it seems that each month a day or two after ovulation my right groin lymph node swells. This happened sometimes while I was on the pill (10 years), but not that often - maybe every 3 months. I seem to be getting it each month now that I'm off the pill.

The only thing I have heard that makes sense is a blurb on wiki that the book "Taking Control of your Fertility" has said that the groin lymph node can swell to a pea size around ovulation.

Two issues: First, this is much larger than a pea, it's like the size of a chestnut or something; Second, it only happens on my right side as far as I can tell, so does that mean my ovaries keep releasing the egg from the right side? I think, I think I was cramping on my left side during ovulation though.

Any thoughts?

And any explanation why groin lymph nodes might swell during early pregnancy as previous posters have experienced?

Thanks!,
TTC#1 first month








just entered 2ww, please pray for us


----------

